# Feeling way better then I have the past couple of years



## Drutrax (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi I'm new to this forum but I figured that I should tell what I did to almost competely get rid of my ibs symptoms.I've had problems with ibs for about 5 years strait...I had no friends becuase I didn't want to be known as the guy that smells, haven't had a girlfriend since I started having ibs problems,and had anxiety and depression.and on top of that I had every problem that is on the back of the pepto bottle. But now I think I have it covered. At first I thought that by eating only noodles would make my ibs disappear but I found out that it wasemt working plus now I was way skinnier so I was looking for something healthy to eat that would also make me fatter and potatoes was number one on the list so I started eating baked potatoes cooked in a regular microwave and after a couple days of eating just potatoes I stopped having problems and I was able to go to the bathroom regularly. Also I was in major social withdrawl so Im working on becoming more social now that i have little to no problems with ibs. Also my advice would be to take a look at your daily life and see what kind of bad habits you do and try to catch yourself. It will help a lot.


----------

